# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  IXL Tastic problem

## Popstar

Hi all, Im hoping someone can help me. I have an IXL Tastic in the bathroom with 4 heater lamps and a normal light globe, and fan.  The light and heater lamps do not work when I turn the switches on, however the fan still works. I have taken the light globe out, tested it elsewhere and it still works.  Any help in fixing my problem would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you...

----------


## phild01

Typically these things come with poor quality switches but new mechs can be put in the same baseplate. That doesn't seem to be the problem if both the light and heat lamps failed at the same time, or was it over time one after the other.  
Then again rats like eating through cabling.

----------


## Popstar

A couple of days ago both the light and heater switches did not work. Then about half an hour later we tried again and they worked, and worked for a day after that.   Now they don’t work, but the fan still works...

----------


## Uncle Bob

Sounds like a loose or broken wire.

----------


## Popstar

A couple of days ago both the light and heater light switch didn’t work.  Tried them both again half an hour later and they both worked, and continued to work for that night and next day.  Now they don’t work, but the fan switch does.  We tested the light globe in another fitting and it is fine ...

----------


## droog

You have swapped the user replaceable parts and confirmed the problem is in the unit or wiring.
It sounds like a simple broken connection, you should engage a qualified electrician to identify and repair the issue.

----------


## Popstar

Thank you

----------


## cyclic

I had the same problem with a tastic yesterday, 2 wires broken at the switch.

----------


## Gooner

I would hazard a guess that the positive looped wire between switches runs from the fan to the lights. If it is wired from fan first to the lights, then one broken/lose wire would take out  all lights. 
I also agree that some of these switches are very poor. Often seen the screws strip the thread in the connectors making for a lose connection.

----------


## UseByDate

> I would hazard a guess that the positive looped wire between switches runs from the fan to the lights. If it is wired from fan first to the lights, then one broken/lose wire would take out  all lights. 
> I also agree that some of these switches are very poor. Often seen the screws strip the thread in the connectors making for a lose connection.

  Is Melbourne still using DC electricity in their homes? The rest of the world went AC many years ago. :Biggrin:

----------


## Gooner

> Is Melbourne still using DC electricity in their homes? The rest of the world went AC many years ago.

  lol.. Ok Ok...Yes, Edison lost the race...  The "Live" wire.. The red wire. You know the one.  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

I brought the HPM 3N1 recently and funny enough, it had descent quality HPM XL switches in it. It's a bit noisier than the old Tastic it replaced.

----------

